# Comment configurer un compte free dans Mail



## ynocelin (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

 Je viens de switcher et je suis ravi de rejoindre l'univers mac.

Voici mon problème:

Je n'arrive pas à configurer correctement Mail avec mon adresse Free sur mon imac. Petite précision, mon FAI est Free. 

Connaissez-vous la méthode infaillible?

D'avance merci!


----------



## joinman (8 Janvier 2010)

Tout d'abord, bienvenu dans l'univers Mac 

Ensuite, dis toi que tu as tout ce qu'il te faut sur le WEB apple.
Tu as une rubrique assistance avec des vidéos, des tutos, ... pour du hard et soft.
Il faut juste chercher un peu 

Autrement voici trois liens :
Le premier contient des liens généraux sur Mail  : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mail/
Le deuxième (Mac 1-2-3 : Mail) t'explique comment configurer des comptes lors du démarrage : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2500?viewlocale=fr_FR
Le dernier (Mail 4.0 Help: Ajout de comptes) t'explique comment configurer des comptes par la suite.

Autrement essaie la méthode RTFG ou RTFM 

++


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2010)

bonjour
dizaines de sujets là dessus
exemple
http://forums.macg.co/3711713-post11.html

MAIS en ce moment il Y A des soucis avec l'email free
-
il y a le sujet central sensé etre unique poour tout ce qui est free
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...x-multiposte-mail-208562-134.html#post5334930
et d'autres


----------



## ynocelin (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir et merci monsieurs!

J'ai essayé la méthode du lien de Pascal et je pense que cela fonctionne. Enfin j'ai du un peu adapter mais bon. Non sans mal car Mail planté sans arrêt lors de la création...

Je précise que j'avais fait des recherches avant de poster une question sans résultats probants...

Merci les gars pour vos réponses rapides, je retourne découvrir mon imac!


----------

